# Android Thermometer



## bfelgar (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new thermometer ( My Maverick finally pooped out). I've seen the igrill, which uses the blue tooth technology on smart phones to read the temp from the unit.  I was wondering if anyone knew of a company out there that has developed one that uses an android phone over the net (wifi and 3g data) to send the reading to the phone no matter where you are.  That way you can run to the store or neighbors (or the bar down the street :)) and still keep track of where your temps are.  I haven't seen anything like this yet and was wondering if anyone has.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 18, 2014)

Tappecue.  Check it out.   Pricey though.


----------



## kofseattle (Jan 18, 2014)

I had the same need and am waiting for my tappecue by mail now.


----------



## kofseattle (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my Tappecue last week and gave it a go this past weekend. It is pretty impressive and does everything they say it does. The mobile app seems a little basic but I think they are fairly new to the game and hope to see some improvements as it ages a little. I really like the 4 probes and being able to check my temps from anywhere. Love the idea of not having to sit around and monitor the Maverick. Instead I can go fishing and come home when the temp is right ;) Good stuff.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to know!  Is it water resistant for those of us who fire up the smoker in the rain?


----------



## kofseattle (Feb 5, 2014)

No, it is not water resistant. I was surprised by this. However I just used a small Tupperware and ran the wires through a hole. It works well and was tested by the downpour we had while I was smoking my last brisket. Still love the Tappecue.


----------

